# Low Low Test



## Eximoz (Jul 23, 2019)

So first time posting here I’m 27 and I have never done any cycles but have been working out for over 10 years. Out of curiosity I went and got some labs done because I wanted to see what my testerone levels are. I have felt like it had been low for quite some time. I also have thypothroidism. I just got my results back and these are the numbers.


TESTOSTERONE, FREE
(pg/mL)
27.9
May 2019
Range: 35.0-155.0


SEX HORMONE BINDING GLOBULIN
(nmol/L)
9
May 2019
 Range: 10-50


TESTOSTERONE, TOTAL, MS
(ng/dL)
114
May 2019
 Range: 250-1100


What should I do what is the next step for me to take?


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 23, 2019)

Get more bloodwork, see if it mirrors that. If so, get some damn testosterone in you!


----------



## CJ (Jul 23, 2019)

And post an intro in the new member forum, before Snake goes all bat shit crazy. :32 (18):


----------



## Eximoz (Jul 24, 2019)

So after I got these first batch of bloods done I had an appointment setup with my endocrinologist and at the end of the appointment I pulled these labs out and showed her them. She then noted in my records that it was possible that my symptoms could be from my thyroid and low test she then said she wanted a retest done in October. So my being the curious cat that I am went and got my labs done again and these where the results. ( I’m not gonna repost the reference ranges because they are above these test where done in July. 

Free test 35.9
SHBG 9
Total Test 119

So I’m curious as to what do they look at when seeing if they are gonna give you TRT Free Test or Total Test? Is it weird that my Free test went up almost 9 points? My Total Test is totally Tanked. When I was looking at other people’s lab work on the forum most had low Free test so I’m just trying to figure this all out any input would be helpful.


----------



## snake (Jul 24, 2019)

What was your LH and FSH?

And yeah, POST A DAMN INTO!


----------



## Eximoz (Jul 24, 2019)

I did a intro and you commented on it! When I get some free time today I’ll pull those numbers up for my LH and FSH.


----------



## snake (Jul 24, 2019)

Eximoz said:


> I did a intro and you commented on it! When I get some free time today I’ll pull those numbers up for my LH and FSH.



Lol, it was just CJ bustin my balls. Okay, that's something a Dr. will look at.


----------



## Eximoz (Jul 31, 2019)

FSH is 2.8
LH is 3.8
What do y’all think?


----------

